# ooth help



## asiandude (Mar 21, 2008)

um i have another chinese ooth and i was wondering what the best temperature for it is? my last one was kept in the sun in very humid and hot delicup and only a few came out


----------



## mantis shadow (Mar 21, 2008)

chinese_FR3AK said:


> um i have another chinese ooth and i was wondering what the best temperature for it is? my last one was kept in the sun in very humid and hot delicup and only a few came out


i kept mine in a plastic cup, damp tissue in bottom (sprayed every 2 or 3 days),

fine net curtain over top (so doesnt stay too damp) at around 25c - 30c most of the time.

most of mine hatched within 3-4weeks at this temp.

hope this helps.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 21, 2008)

I keep all my Chinese ooths in my room (temp 76-80 degrees) and do nothing outside of hanging the ooths in my cages. The humidity here is great in Florida though, so for non humid places I would suggest either light misting every few days or putting some damp paper-towels at the bottom of the cage for a little boost of humidity. I would not suggest putting them in direct sunlight, especially if your not using a net cage. Those little plastic cups/glass tanks can get very hot in direct sunlight since the heat enters and then can't easily escape.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2008)

Pretty sure I answered this same question in another of your threads. Room temps are fine unless you keep it below 70.


----------



## asiandude (Mar 22, 2008)

Rick said:


> Pretty sure I answered this same question in another of your threads. Room temps are fine unless you keep it below 70.


um that other one was about my nympths :lol: i was wondering the correct temp for ooth because my last one wasnt so successful.


----------

